# Duality Partners??



## Bekahsbazaar (Jun 18, 2013)

What's your take on duality partners? I'm an INFP and my duality is the ESTP.. 

I definitely click well with ESTP's, and could see them being a great match for me; although a part of me has always said iNtuitives should marry iNtuitives and Sensors should marry Sensors...

What's all your opinions??


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Bekahsbazaar said:


> What's your take on duality partners? I'm an INFP and my duality is the ESTP..
> 
> I definitely click well with ESTP's, and could see them being a great match for me; although a part of me has always said iNtuitives should marry iNtuitives and Sensors should marry Sensors...
> 
> What's all your opinions??


Are you MBTI INFP or Socionics INFp? These type are very different. MBTI INFP is Fi-dominant and Ne-auxiliary while Socionics INFp is Ni-leading and Fe-supporting.


----------



## Bekahsbazaar (Jun 18, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> Are you MBTI INFP or Socionics INFp? These type are very different. MBTI INFP is Fi-dominant and Ne-auxiliary while Socionics INFp is Ni-leading and Fe-supporting.


I didn't know Socionics used different functions, whooooooops.... I'm Fi Ne Te Si - so half INFP half ENFP by MBTI standards..


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Bekahsbazaar said:


> I didn't know Socionics used different functions, whooooooops.... I'm Fi Ne Te Si - so half INFP half ENFP by MBTI standards..


The Fi-Ne type in socionics is EII/INFj so if you are sure that you are FiNe then what you're talking about is INFj-ESTp relationship. INFj & ESTp are in what is called "conflict relations" in socionics because the partners share no functions in common, but in practice I've noticed that INFjs and ESTps often have a lot of respect for one another.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Depends on the dual. Some duals are better than others. But I think it's generally accepted that dual and activity are two of the best relations for romance.


----------

